# Is riding fixed gear as hard as I imagine it to be? What about fast descents?



## Bimble (4 Jul 2017)

I've been on a few group rides where one or more people have turned up on a fixed-gear bike. I've admired the simplicity of the set-up and how they've just plugged along without a care, even up, over, and down hills, and I've always imagined that such a bike would be hard to control on a steep descent.

Do you have to fight the bike to control it going downhill and what happens if your feet slip off the pedals because it is too steep or you end up going too fast, don't you risk bashing your feet, legs or shins?

Stopping and starting must be something you have to get used to as well? I regularly wind my crank back to the top of the arc to reset it and get the pedal ready for pushing off. You can't do that with a fixed-gear bike can you? 

Maybe I'm over thinking it and should just try it but I just imagine I'd fall off it a lot?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jul 2017)

There's a reason why the freeweel was invented. People ride fixed wheel bikes for the same reason some buy mechanical watches.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

I think I'd recommend clips or clipless for any serious fixed riding.


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Jul 2017)

Bimble said:


> I've been on a few group rides where one or more people have turned up on a fixed-gear bike. I've admired the simplicity of the set-up and how they've just plugged along without a care, even up, over, and down hills, and I've always imagined that such a bike would be hard to control on a steep descent.
> 
> Do you have to fight the bike to control it going downhill and what happens if your feet slip off the pedals because it is too steep or you end up going too fast, don't you risk bashing your feet, legs or shins?
> 
> ...


It's very unnerving the first time you go downhill - it feels like the bike is in control, and you just have to go with the flow. But you get used to it very quickly. I have a front brake to help keep control going downhill. The front brake also helps when you're stopped at the lights - engage the brake and push forward slightly to raise the rear end off the ground, then reverse-pedal to get the pedal in the right position for starting. Stopping is easy, but beware clipless moments, especially at first. Pretty soon everything becomes extremely easy and intuitive, and you can enjoy the 'man & machine in perfect harmony' thing.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jul 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> It's very unnerving the first time you go downhill - it feels like the bike is in control, and you just have to go with the flow. But you get used to it very quickly. I have a front brake to help keep control going downhill. *The front brake also helps when you're stopped at the lights - engage the brake and push forward slightly to raise the rear end off the ground, then reverse-pedal to get the pedal in the right position for starting. Stopping is easy, but beware clipless moments, especially at first.* Pretty soon everything becomes extremely easy and intuitive, and you can enjoy the 'man & machine in perfect harmony' thing.



I rest my case.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Bimble said:


> I've always imagined that such a bike would be hard to control on a steep descent



No, you just use the brakes, like on any other bike.

The only real difference is that because you can't coast, your top speed is generally limited by how fast you can pedal. I find it starts to get interesting upwards of 150rpm.


----------



## Threevok (4 Jul 2017)

I'd love to try Fixed - but with the hills around here ?


----------



## Bimble (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I find it starts to get interesting upwards of 150rpm.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

A road-fixed should have at least a front brake. I use front and back.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

It's good training and ideal for commuting. Going downhill takes a bit of practice. Simplicity also cuts maintenance time.

Anyone want one. Mine is now surplus to requirements.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Outside of the velodrome, fixed wheel is nothing more than an anachronism. Sorry, but it is.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Bimble said:


>



It's when you get above 180rpm that you really need to have your wits about you...

As per @Ian H's post, I wouldn't ride fixed on the road without two regular hand-operated brakes. Leg braking is fine at lower speeds though.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

Bimble said:


>



Riding fixed does improve your _souplesse. _


----------



## Bimble (4 Jul 2017)

It's something I'd like to try. Maybe one day pick up a cheap one in the classifieds and give it a go. Slow and steady to start out with then?


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Outside of the velodrome, fixed wheel is nothing more than an anachronism. Sorry, but it is.



It's a matter of opinion. Those who ride fixed regularly will disagree. If you have never done so you won't know until you try.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2017)

They're just a little different to a bike with a freewheel. These days I use one as my winter bike, before I retired I commuted on a fixed for many years. On a fast descent I'm comfortable up to 30-35 mph, if you get out of your comfort zone just drag a brake. Once I've stopped I just grab the nose of the saddle lift the back slightly and rotate to where I want it for starting off. Personally I find them great fun.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Personally I find them great fun.



Same here. I got into riding fixed at a time when I'd lost my cycling mojo and just wanted to try something a bit different. It did the trick perfectly, helped me rediscover my love of riding a bike. 

It may well be an anachronism but I really don't care. I also have a carbon bike with 22-speed Di2 and hydraulic disc brakes. I also have a unicycle. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> It's a matter of opinion. Those who ride fixed regularly will disagree. If you have never done so you won't know until you try.



Obviously I wouldn't expect 'fixed aficionados' to agree. It's still undeniably an anachronism though. Some people still love riding penny farthings as well...


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I also have a unicycle.



Any long rides?


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Outside of the velodrome, fixed wheel is nothing more than an anachronism. Sorry, but it is.


Aye. As are record players and 35mm cameras. And yet some people still love 'em. There's nowt s'strange as folk, eh?


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> Any long rides?



I almost made it to the end of the drive once.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Obviously I wouldn't expect 'fixed aficionados' to agree. It's still undeniably an anachronism though. Some people still love riding penny farthings as well...



simplicity isn't anachronistic.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Anyone want one. Mine is now surplus to requirements.



If it'd fit me, possibly. I'd like to try it rather than just on the occasional track session.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Obviously I wouldn't expect 'fixed aficionados' to agree. It's still undeniably an anachronism though. Some people still love riding penny farthings as well...



For that matter, diamond-frame uprights are an anachronism. Imagine what bikes would look like nowadays if it weren't for the UCI...


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's good training and ideal for commuting. Going downhill takes a bit of practice. Simplicity also cuts maintenance time.
> 
> Anyone want one. Mine is now surplus to requirements.


If you weren't such a short-arse I wouldn't mind borrowing it for a while to see what it is like (you know I would look after it like it was my own ). @potsy also has one that he isn't using anymore, why can't I have some mates that are a 'normal' height?


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> If you weren't such a short-arse I wouldn't mind borrowing it for a while to see what it is like (you know I would look after it like it was my own ). @potsy also has one that he isn't using anymore, why can't I have some mates that are a 'normal' height?



They are normal. It's you that's the odd one out


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> simplicity isn't anachronistic.



Not in itself. But a fixed wheel bicycle is.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> For that matter, diamond-frame uprights are an anachronism.



Actually, they're not. Not until they are replaced with something demonstrably better.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Not in itself. But a fixed wheel bicycle is.


No doubt someone will agree with you.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Actually, they're not. Not until they are replaced with something demonstrably better.



Hmmm, let me see if I can rack my brain to come up with an example of something that is demonstrably better than a traditional diamond-frame upright, but I admit it'll probably take me hours and hours. In the meantime, here's a pic of a man in a pointy hat to keep you amused...


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Technically its incorrect to say that they are an anachronism



It isn't. Because they are.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> No one who actually knows what "anachronism" means will.



anachronism
əˈnakrəˌnɪz(ə)m/
_noun_

a thing belonging or appropriate to a period other than that in which it exists, especially a thing that is conspicuously old-fashioned.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Hmmm, let me see if I can rack my brain to come up with an example of something that is demonstrably better than a traditional diamond-frame upright, but I admit it'll probably take me hours and hours. In the meantime, here's a pic of a man in a pointy hat to keep you amused...



That is still a 'diamond' frame - it just doesn't have a hole in the middle. All the important bits are still connected in the same places. In any case, the Lotus 108 was not 'demonstrably better' than a conventional frame. Boardman was demonstrably a faster rider than Lehmann on the day, but any records set on the 108 have now been superceded by riders on 'conventional' frames anyway.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> anachronism
> əˈnakrəˌnɪz(ə)m/
> _noun_
> 
> a thing belonging or appropriate to a period other than that in which it exists, especially a thing that is conspicuously old-fashioned.


So, in other words, a matter of opinion.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> So, in other words, a matter of opinion.



Apart from the 'old fashioned' bit...which it undeniably is.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> If you weren't such a short-arse I wouldn't mind borrowing it for a while to see what it is like (you know I would look after it like it was my own ). @potsy also has one that he isn't using anymore, why can't I have some mates that are a 'normal' height?



The seat post goes up quite a way. And it's fairly stretched out with a 12cm stem. Mr Lankey


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> That is still a 'diamond' frame



It isn't. HTH.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> It isn't. HTH.



Like I said, the appearance may be unconventional - but conventionally-positioned attachment points for wheels, fork, cranks still means it follows a traditional diamond convention. A bit like this FES. Anyway, no more arguments about frame shape in a thread about fixed wheel....


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Like I said, the appearance may be unconventional - but conventionally-positioned attachment points for wheels, fork, cranks still means it follows a traditional diamond convention.



Convention schmonvention. It's not a diamond frame for the purposes of the point I was making, as well you know. I could have posted a pic of a recumbent instead but I thought the Lotus made the point more effectively.

If you want to use 'demonstrably better' as your criterion for defining what is and isn't anachronistic, you need to have a word with all those people who continue to use fixed gear for hill climb competitions.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> If you want to use 'demonstrably better' as your criterion



I think he's just forgetting the "in my humble opinion" bit. It's easily done.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> More than that, he needs to have a word with the people who compile dictionaries.



He needs to have a word with himself.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

Go ride a fixed gear and stop prattling on. 

I think I top out at about 150rpm. The guy that owns the business I got the bike from can do over 180


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> If you want to use 'demonstrably better' as your criterion for defining what is and isn't anachronistic, you need to have a word with all those people who continue to use fixed gear for hill climb competitions.



Moot point. Freewheel is not needed in a HC and are usually chosen as they are the lightest option.


----------



## Welsh wheels (4 Jul 2017)

You guys need to stop. I'm getting fat from all this


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2017)

They are turning what could have been an interesting thread into a bore-fest


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nope. Go to a track meet. Count the freehubs.



May I refer you to my post on page 1?



S-Express said:


> Outside of the velodrome, fixed wheel is nothing more than an anachronism. Sorry, but it is.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> @S-Express keep digging, if you must.



I've been to many, many 'track meets', as a competitor and in more recent times as a parent of a competitor. Not sure how many you've been to. So, no digging needed. You asked me to count how many freehubs you see at 'track meets', when I had already stated that they are anachronistic in just about every other use apart from that one.

You're very keen on criticising my understanding of the word 'anachronism', when I have already posted a dictionary definition on this thread and you have yet to offer any alternative.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

Fixie


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> You're very keen on criticising my understanding of the word 'anachronism', when I have already posted a dictionary definition on this thread and you have yet to offer any alternative.



Two things: 1) your understanding and the dictionary definition are not the same thing. 2) It's just your opinion. We're not forcing you to ride one, so why so vociferous?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)




----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry @fossyant I'll stop.
> 
> And be careful when going round corners. You might ground a pedal.



It's never happened. Clunked a kerb a few times.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

I've touched the floor once or twice. Nothing worse than a skip sideways and an adjustment of speed and trajectory. It is worth knowing the limits, though.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jul 2017)

Is a carbon framed anachronism faster than a steel one?


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

For years I was a bit purist, thinking that your fixed-wheel should be your old road bike. But frames moved on, horizontal drop-outs became rare, and I got older. So before my 2015 fixed campaign I swallowed my principles and got a bespoke Ti frame built, with long, forward-facing, road drop-outs. The frame mimics the geometry of the gears (also bespoke Ti) and is a superbly comfortable ride. 

Not sure I'd go for carbon unless I could get exactly what I wanted.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry @fossyant I'll stop.
> 
> And be careful when going round corners. You might ground a pedal.



I've grounded a pedal on a geared bike but haven't on the fixed yet.

Heres my current fixed


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just mentioned the pedal thing as it was one of the things that really scared me. I was so used to lifting my inside foot.



You just adjust your cornering technique.


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Jul 2017)

I've got two fixed bikes (summer & winter), does that make a double anachronism or does one sort of cancel the other out and make them both contemporary?


----------



## Sharky (4 Jul 2017)

With gears, you keep your cadence rate more or less constant. With fixed this is not possible, so the cadence range becomes much wider and you get used to it. At first, and when coming off gears, the comfortable cadence range is still quite narrow, but very quickly you adjust. I always think that on a fixed or even a SS, you can ride a gear 10" lower/higher than you would be riding on gears. So riding say a 68" fixed gear, you would be able to cope with terrain that on a gears bike you would be dropping to a 58" or going up to a 78". Out side of the comfort range, it does start to hurt, but the hurting at the lower cadence makes you put more effort in to maintain speed and can increase your overall average mph.

Last season I rode two similar bikes for our 10 series. One geared and one fixed and by the end of the season, the geared bike came out quickest, but only by 20 seconds. This year my fixed set up is the quickest.


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Jul 2017)

I always wanted to try a fixed gear bike to see what the fuss is all about, and managed to get hold of one a few weeks ago. I love it! 

Of course a freewheel is "better" in many respects (as is having gears over a SS setup) and I do see the point of view of people who find them a bit of a silly idea, and I must admit that if I were to own only one bike, it wouldn't be a fixed gear.

As a newbie I was also worried about pedal strike and fast descents, and it's true, there was a short learning curve where I tried to freewheel a couple of times (once when braking and trying to avoid a land rover on a country lane), which was a bit hairy. After a couple of hours on the bike it's second nature. Fast descents are also not as bad as I feared, though I admit I haven't been over 30mph yet, and do use the brakes more than I would on a freewheel bike. 

On the other hand there's something very satisfying and just plain fun about riding one that I can't quite put my finger on. 

Only way to find out if it's for you or not is to try one really!


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> ...there's something very satisfying and just plain fun about riding one that I can't quite put my finger on.



Exactly my experience.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Outside of the velodrome, fixed wheel is nothing more than an anachronism. Sorry, but it is.



I don't agree. I've done almost 8 years commuting on fixed.No problem.Plus a period in the mid 90's.

I do remember asking about a fixed wheel bike in the 70's and the bloke in the bike shop said to me they were only for old men..

I do seem to remember fixed wheel bikes at the cycling club I was with at the time,though.


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I don't agree. I've done almost 8 years commuting on fixed.No problem.



I didn't say it was problematic.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> I didn't say it was problematic.



I'm not sure why I like riding fixed so much,probably because I have to think more about what I am doing.The bike is very responsive though.

I converted a workmate to riding fixie although he binned the clipless.I suppose it takes getting used to.


----------



## Broadside (4 Jul 2017)

I enjoy riding fixed, I only do about 20-30 miles per week on it as my main ride is a geared bike. For me fixed reignited my interest by giving a completely different ride experience and I do enjoy it.

The big benefit is the fitness for me, there is no hiding place when riding fixed as your legs are always moving. It is the closest thing to having a personal trainer and it makes me ride quicker and harder as a result. You also realise how quick you are to reach for a lower gear when you have the option, but on fixed or single speed you just have to get on with whatever terrain you hit.

As I'm in the office all day having a hard burst on the fixed gear when I only have an hour spare is really good. It's just another bike in the shed that I use for certain rides where the machine suits it.

As for the OP, you get used to it pretty quickly, but there are some ingrained behaviours that you will need to overcome. My knees can't handle resistance braking so I use rim brakes on all descents. I only ride clipless, I wouldn't fancy it on flat pedals in case your feet were to come off.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I've grounded a pedal on a geared bike but haven't on the fixed yet.
> 
> Heres my current fixed
> 
> View attachment 360412



So that is a daffodil well f*ck me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jul 2017)

Fixed is easier than gears. Just takes a while to initially adapt if you haven't ridden one much before.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jul 2017)

I am a big fan of my fixed gear bike, it is simple, effective and low maintenance. The only limiting factor for me is that I have not managed to work out how to fart at 70 rpm or higher. I suggest that limitation is with me rather than the bike.


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I am a big fan of my fixed gear bike, it is simple, effective and low maintenance. The only limiting factor for me is that I have not managed to work out how to fart at 70 rpm or higher. I suggest that limitation is with me rather than the bike.


You have to do a number of small 'puffs' on the pedal rise rather than one long one, it does take a bit of practice.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I am a big fan of my fixed gear bike, it is simple, effective and low maintenance. The only limiting factor for me is that I have not managed to work out how to fart at 70 rpm or higher. I suggest that limitation is with me rather than the bike.



@Milkfloat its easy wait till you are on a downhill bit unclip and lift one bum cheek just enough to let the gas out then clip back in whilst pedals are spinning ..... oh and mind the hedge and watch out for your popping knees


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I am a big fan of my fixed gear bike, it is simple, effective and low maintenance.


I've had 4 complete bike failures that have left the bike unrideable to get home and 3 of these were on fixed. The problem is that it's so simple there's no redundancy. Plus you end up putting such a huge strain on the bike to get up hills it makes some sort of breakage more likely. Back in the day I was a 9 stone weakling, (now a somewhat heavier weakling), and yet on fixed I still snapped a Sedis chain, snapped a chainring, and stripped the thread on the hub. Plus the numerous occasions when the chain bounced off going downhill.
I rode fixed for about 10 years, commuting, time trials, I even rode a hilly 400 km Audax on one. But in the end I just got fed up with it.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I've had 4 complete bike failures that have left the bike unrideable to get home and 3 of these were on fixed. The problem is that it's so simple there's no redundancy. Plus you end up putting such a huge strain on the bike to get up hills it makes some sort of breakage more likely. Back in the day I was a 9 stone weakling, (now a somewhat heavier weakling), and yet on fixed I still snapped a Sedis chain, snapped a chainring, and stripped the thread on the hub. Plus the numerous occasions when the chain bounced off going downhill.
> I rode fixed for about 10 years, commuting, time trials, I even rode a hilly 400 km Audax on one. But in the end I just got fed up with it.



I've had very few failures on a fixed, around 1990 I broke a chain, about that time I had two or three hub failures where I pulled several drive side spokes through the hub whilst accelerating, and I think thats been it


----------

